# coding fractures of indeterminate age



## bethfink3@gmail.com (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a report impression indicating indeterminate age fractures of the right pubis bone and also of the right and left  sacral ala. Is there a dx code for this anywhere?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 8, 2013)

There are V codes for hx of fx and for healed fx.


----------

